# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  دانلود کنید: نخستین مجله الکترونیکی در زمینه شیرپوینت و فناوریهای مرتبط منتشر شد.

## m.behravan

دانلود مجله : http://spdor.ir/p/115/e-magazine-byondsharepoint-1

*این مجله را به دوستان خود نیز معرفی کنید.*

در صورتی که تمایل به

ارسال مطلبدرخواست مصاحبهترجمه مقالات

برای شماره بعدی این مجله را دارید از طریق info@spdor.com با ما در تماس باشید.

----------

